# Memory Lane fall???



## 100bikes (May 20, 2021)

Unfortunately, I couldn't make it to ML spring swap.

Is there going to be a fall event this year?
Date planned?

rusty


----------



## lilchik17750 (May 20, 2021)

Hi Rusty,
It's looking like Sept. 23-26, 2021. We'll get a flyer out soon. You missed a fantastic Spring Swap! Thanks to all that came. Officially we had 161 vendors.

Lisa
From the Ole Memory Lane Classics


----------



## Maskadeo (May 20, 2021)

Best swap in years! I think everybody walked away with some good stuff, and caught up with some old friends!


----------



## John G04 (May 20, 2021)

Hmmm memory lane same days as copake?


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2021)

lilchik17750 said:


> Hi Rusty,
> It's looking like Sept. 23-26, 2021. We'll get a flyer out soon. You missed a fantastic Spring Swap! Thanks to all that came. Officially we had 161 vendors.
> 
> Lisa
> From the Ole Memory Lane Classics




Lisa,   It was an incredible show !!! And it is a great location !!! Thanks for all the hard work you and Jerry did to make it happen. 

   Catfish


----------



## lilchik17750 (May 20, 2021)

Catfish......it takes each and every one of us to make it a success! Thank you for coming!! Lisa


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2021)

lilchik17750 said:


> Catfish......it takes each and every one of us to make it a success! Thank you for coming!! Lisa




Lisa, you are very welcome  I look forward to next year.   Catfish


----------

